# Acer Aspire 5520 and Windows 10 disaster



## Spazzspazzed (Jul 12, 2017)

So my tech savvy father decided to put windows 10 on an Acer Aspire 5520. He got it to install but it is taking everything the computer has just to run windows as well as drivers not being supported. I convinced him to take the OS back to windows 7 and tried to do windows restore but he had formatted the hard drive for windows install. I put my windows 7 disc into the rom to load it and that is when I realized the rom was not being detected. I have tried looking for drivers and can't find any. I tried having Acer website do a search and it came up with nothing. Please help. I know some but am not an expert. If I can get this back to windows 7 then he is going to give it to my daughter who is 9.

Thank you all
Spazzspazzed


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In Windows 10, press the *Windows *key+*X.* Choose _Device Manager._ 
Any devices with yellow flags need to have drivers installed. 
If you need drivers, go to the Acer Support/Download drivers page for your model #. Select your version of Windows (ie)* 32bit *or* 64bit*, _Windows 7._
Download the drivers you need from the Device Manager, if you don't have internet access on that computer download them to a USB Flash drive.
Open the Zipped driver files and _Extract _the files to your Desktop or Download location, Open the unzipped file and Right click *Setup.exe* and choose *Properties/Compatibility.* Make it compatible with Windows 7,_ Run As Administrator_ to install the driver. 
If you want to Re-Install Windows 7, then put the CD in and Restart the computer. Press* F2 *to boot into _Setup _(Bios) go to the *Boot* tab. Here _Move_ CD/DVD drive to First Boot Device, _Save and Exit_, or you can restart the computer and press* F12* and do a one time change of boot order. 
You should see the message *Press Any Key to Boot From CD/DVD*. If not, then the CD/DVD is _not _the first boot device, or the Disc is not bootable or the CD/DVD drive is not reading the disc and needs to be replaced. You then can make a USB Flash drive out of your Windows 7 DVD.


----------

